# Hello Everyone



## Hayfields (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to let you know we are now one of you wild ones!!


----------



## pokerking (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard you will enjoy this site,


----------



## lenny (Apr 17, 2009)

Hayfields said:


> Just to let you know we are now one of you wild ones!!



Hiya and welcome, could this be Joan and Kevin, our hosts from Hayfields C anad CC site?

Welcome aboard


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome Joan And Kevin
Rob


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 17, 2009)

*whiff*

Welcome to the site
hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoyed
hayfield

weez
Tony


----------



## robert b (Apr 17, 2009)

hi joan and kevin . welcome to the site . i must say one thing your site is a wonderful relaxing place and never been made so welome on a site as you made us feel we will be back there soon .


----------



## scotsy (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello Joan and Kevin, the welcomes to this site can challenge the welcome us 'newbies' recieved from your goodselves when we arrived at your lovely site at Hayfield. 

Is the 'bottle' empty yet?










Ian, Margaret and Bailey (Brown and Black CKC spaniel)


----------



## ajs (Apr 17, 2009)

Hayfields said:


> Just to let you know we are now one of you wild ones!!


 
ahh it has te be the good looking 1... it's joan init eh.. i can tell the hand...

hi and a welcome from me too (andy.. but Mr Smith to you) 

regards
aj


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Joan and Kevin
Welcome from the Hebrides to the wild site. Can you send me a pm on location of this site that everybody is raving about please, or perhaps it might be better to put in on site.


----------



## Topic and Wanderer (Apr 17, 2009)

*Happy Camping*



Hayfields said:


> Just to let you know we are now one of you wild ones!!



Hi Joan and Kevin. Welcome. We'll have to watch what we say now!! Only good things about Hayfields.  It was great to meet you both.

Hazel and Andy


----------



## Polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Hia
Welcome  

So So Sorry I missed your opening weekend  due to being away

So happy you have arrived on the site   

I will be visiting you in the near future 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Joan and Kevin,
welcome to the site and enjoy this one like we enjoyed the Hayfield site. Thanks for the BBQ, see you next time.

Happy camping
Bill and Angie.


----------



## Hayfields (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Lenny Yes it,s us. Glad to hear you are keeping a check on these boys doing the sponsored walk for charity(prostate cancer). Barry, Eric & Shiva. See you soon Kevin & Joan (Hayfields)


----------

